# Screen protectors



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

What is the general consensus on screen protectors?  I had one on my PW, but I finally took it off.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me: I've never seen the need on any of my devices. I've never actually gotten a good explanation as to why they are useful. Mostly, I guess people think they'll protect the screen from scratches, but it seems to me the glass they use nowadays is pretty strong and for me there's little risk. Even against breakage if the thing gets dropped. I might feel differently if I had little kids or animals in my house.

And if to protect against fingerprints/smudges -- I don't believe it would work. And, anyway, on my kindles, that's never been a problem. On my shiny screen devices, I just clean 'em now and again -- which ought to be done anyway 'cause of germs. 

Is there another reason to use one that I'm missing?

In addition, though I don't know this first hand, I suspect that one more layer would decrease screen clarity/contrast and may also affect touch screen response.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

When I purchased my first Oasis I bought a screen protector for it and took it off immediately because it actually caused glare and made it hard to read.  Haven't purchased another since. In my opinion, they aren't needed for e-readers.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep screen protectors on my phones because of the oils in my fingers.  It's easier to replace a screen protector than a phone screen when I have worn places out on the display.  I've never bothered with my Kindles.  They just don't show fingerprints like phone screens.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

Just put on a screen protector on my Oasis and I love it.  I didn’t think I would but the fingerprints started to bug me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haruver (Aug 2, 2018)

I always use screens because my palms tend to get sweaty easily. Moreover, I think it acts a precautionary measure so that the glass wont get scratched by accident.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me: I've never seen the need on any of my devices. I've never actually gotten a good explanation as to why they are useful. Mostly, I guess people think they'll protect the screen from scratches, but it seems to me the glass they use nowadays is pretty strong and for me there's little risk. Even against breakage if the thing gets dropped. I might feel differently if I had little kids or animals in my house.
> 
> And if to protect against fingerprints/smudges -- I don't believe it would work. And, anyway, on my kindles, that's never been a problem. On my shiny screen devices, I just clean 'em now and again -- which ought to be done anyway 'cause of germs.
> 
> ...


It depend how your going treat you device if it's going to get rough treatment, like getting your foot caught in the cable and firing it across the room, then they are worth their weight in gold, I do this on a regular basis other wise no need on a glass screen, much more useful in a plastic screen.

Though yyoucn get very much the same protection, other than a direct hit on a hard edge, by putting one of those rubber strips s round the edge of just having it in a case


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

We use glass screen protectors on all our devices except our laptops because we tend to obsess over smears and fingerprints. The glass screen protectors clean much better and faster than the screens that come on the devices.


----------

